

JsMath: Including Mathematics in Web Pages - gus_massa
http://www.math.union.edu/~dpvc/jsMath/

======
cousin_it
I use the codecogs service to convert LaTeX to PNG:

[http://www.codecogs.com/png.latex?\begin{bmatrix}4,1&1,3...](http://www.codecogs.com/png.latex?\\begin{bmatrix}4,1&1,3\\\\2,4&3+\\epsilon_1,2+\\epsilon_2\\end{bmatrix})

Just put that in the "src" attribute of an <img> tag. Works everywhere, no
JavaScript, no installs, nothing.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Seems extremely slow. I wonder if they're suffered a slashdot effect.

Also, previous services that I have used similar to this have been pulled or
put behind a paywall, so I'm reluctant to use a web service like this.

~~~
mseebach
No problem, host it yourself:
<http://www.fourmilab.ch/webtools/textogif/textogif.html>

------
hyperbovine
Planetmath.org switched to this some time ago and I can't stand it. After
initially displaying as a bunch of LaTeX, the entire page goes blank for 5-10
seconds as JsMath does its thing. So incredibly annoying, especially since I
am usually just trying to glance quickly at a theorem or definition. I don't
know why they didn't switch to MathML, which is supported by any browser
someone reading math is likely to use, and is awesome.

On that note, does anyone know how to get Wikipedia's MathML display mode to
work correctly? I have it set in my profile but it doesn't do anything.

------
shrikant
I fail to understand why web-page authors would prefer this over MathML,
especially given that:

1\. MathML is a W3C standard.

2\. Preventing page breakage due to NoScript.

p.s: I haven't used either - the few (very rare) occasion I have required to
display an equation/complex expression, I construct it externally (MS Office
mostly) and paste a screenshot of it :)

~~~
jacobolus
Authoring MathML is extremely difficult compared to authoring TeX, because it
is one of those godawful bloated XML formats. I know people who can write TeX
about as fast as I can write mathematical equations on paper. I don’t know
anyone who can write MathML at all.

~~~
dhimes
There are wysiwyg tools- like FireMath (for FF), and open-office will convert.
But the cross-browser stuff is killer. I'm writing a physics tutorial site and
decided I'd only support FF because of the hassle (SVG, too).

------
nirmal
Combine it with this <http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html> and you've
got yourself a nifty draw->code tool :)

EDIT: I tried to leave this comment on the jsMath site, but the form wouldn't
let me include a link to detexify.

------
10ren
The examples have that LaTeX beauty
<http://www.math.union.edu/~dpvc/jsMath/examples/Struik.html> (top-right
corner to flick through)

It's a bit slow to render on my little eee PC. That's understandable - but
when using the back button, it re-renders all over again. It is possible in
Javascript to somehow cache the result, so it is instant when you return to a
previously rendered page?

~~~
onedognight
I've found that if you don't have a onunload handler, the browser will cache
it.

------
onedognight
In case you missed it, jsmath implements the full TeX layout algorithm in
javascript. Quite impressive.

On the other hand, jsmath uses a non-unicode encoding of the math symbols
which means you have to download their fonts that use the 8bit TeX encoding. I
hope they switch to the STIX font.

~~~
btilly
If they switch fonts then the formatting won't look so much like TeX. This
would disappoint many mathematicians.

------
pdlug
There's a rewrite of jsMath on the way called MathJax which will provide even
better rendering of math on the web.

<http://www.mathjax.com/>

------
proee
We've been using this script which you can install on your own server.

<http://code.google.com/p/jstexrender/>

<http://doc.yourequations.com/>

jsTeXrender is a small JavaScript program which will convert LaTeX code inside
pre or code tags to high-quality images produced by LaTeX typesetting system.

------
Jakob
Didn't know "Tex Fonts". With those installed, this is the best solution for
mathematics on the web.

Great concept.

